# Is this remission



## Leefela (Jun 12, 2015)

I was diagnosed with graves 3 months ago based on positive TSI test. My initial labs were as follows: 
TSH - .0005
FT4 - 2.01 (1.75 being the high end of the standard range)
RAI uptake was right in the middle normal w/ normal gland size 
Ultrasound normal w/ normal bilateral vascularity

Now my FT4 is right in the middle of normal and my TSH had climbed to .20 (.30 bring the low end of the standard range)

Going to recheck labs in a month. 
Have NOT taken any meds for this.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Yes and take it from the voice of experience; you will continue to rebound and each time it will get worse.

You probably have Trab which keeps the TSI sort of quiet off and on.

Welcome and I am so sorry to hear you have Graves'!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Antibodies wax and wane, but they are always there. Sometimes, they are well behaved but then the other shoe drops. I don't believe in remission, some say it is possible. Graves can really wreak havoc with your body and mind.


----------



## Leefela (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks guys! So what steps am I supposed to take next?? I won't do anti thyroid because I'm not willing to risk another organ when one is already in jeopardy. No thanks to radiation. Surgery?? I guess I'm fortunate that the only symptom I had was hair loss. I guess I'll request another round of antibody tests in a couple of weeks when I do the thyroid panel again to see where my levels are. What is the antibody called that contradicts TSI? From what I understand TRAb is the same as TSI except one is an accurate measurment of them in circulation while the other is an assay which provides a percentage. Any advice? And I am so sorry that all of you too have to live with this.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Is your doctor prescribing an anti-thyroid medication until a permanent solution can take place? The surgery is not that bad. Short term ATD's don't usually cause liver damage. RAI was not an option for me the first time and the second time, either would have worked but I went with what I knew.

Graves can take a lot out of your body if it is not treated. It is weird, sometimes you can't see what it is doing to your body. I have osteoporosis because of being hyperthyroid for a long time without treatment. I thought I was fine, a little moody once in awhile, but okay. Little did I know, my bones were deteriorating. My reproductive system was a mess. I ended up having a hysterectomy, that it my thyroid had been treated,I probably didn't need. I won't get into the mess Graves made of my mind.

There's a lot of info here, look around, educate yourself so you can make the best decision. Good luck!


----------



## Leefela (Jun 12, 2015)

No, she's not because as soon as I started blood work with her (I was referred to her by my primary who initially ran the TSH and FT4) my labs started improving dramatically. She wants to wait before jumping into treatment since the labs are improving, the RAI uptake was completely normal along with my ultrasound. I guess we'll see what happens in a couple if weeks. Anyone believe in divine intervention??


----------

